# Top 3 Favorite Movies Of All Time



## AceQuorthon (Jul 13, 2020)

One of my favorite questions to ask people is what their favorite movies of all time is, because you never get the same answer twice. And now I am directing this question onto you fine people on the forums, what would you say are the top 3 greatest movies of all time? Here are mine to start with:

1. The Lord Of The Rings

2. A Clockwork Orange

3. The Good, The Bad And The Ugly


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh I love this question. It's so difficult!

1. The Shawshank Redemption.

2. The Fiddler on the Roof.

3. Star Wars: A New Hope.

But I also absolutely love The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly, and The Godfather, and The Matrix, and A Fish Called Wanda, and--Ahhhh too many good movies!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 14, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> Oh I love this question. It's so difficult!
> 
> 1. The Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> ...


The Shawshank Redemption is so fucking good too holy shit. Another runner up for me is definitely 12 Angry Men, such great drama.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 14, 2020)

Aliens
Ghostbusters
Jurassic Park


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 14, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Aliens
> Ghostbusters
> Jurassic Park


Great choices!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 14, 2020)

1. Sunshine (Danny Boyle)
2. Children of Men
3. Jurassic Park

My personal favourites are a bit dumb and esoteric, though:

1. BOLT
2. X2
3. The Machinist


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 14, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Great choices!



Now if only someone would make a movie about aliens that bust the ghosts of dinosaurs...


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 15, 2020)

The Sand Pebbles
Cool Hand Luke
Vanishing Point (the original 1971 version)


----------



## PaxTerra (Jul 15, 2020)

This is a bit difficult for me since I have a connection to a few movies that really made me feel emotional or that I couldn't stop thinking of. They might not be masterpieces but they connected with me regardless. 

First is James Cameron's Avatar. That movie changed my life and I got to meet a couple of very amazing people that became my friends. 
Second is Disney's Brother Bear. I saw this movie as a fourteen-year old and I couldn't get it out of my head for the longest time. It was so beautiful. 

(I can't think of a third one to be honest  )


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 16, 2020)

PaxTerra said:


> This is a bit difficult for me since I have a connection to a few movies that really made me feel emotional or that I couldn't stop thinking of. They might not be masterpieces but they connected with me regardless.
> 
> First is James Cameron's Avatar. That movie changed my life and I got to meet a couple of very amazing people that became my friends.
> Second is Disney's Brother Bear. I saw this movie as a fourteen-year old and I couldn't get it out of my head for the longest time. It was so beautiful.
> ...


Interesting choices nonetheless!


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 17, 2020)

1. Yellow Submarine

2. Star Wars: A New Hope

3. It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> 1. Yellow Submarine
> 
> 2. Star Wars: A New Hope
> 
> 3. It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World


Sometimes I forget that The Beatles made a movie haha


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 18, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Sometimes I forget that The Beatles made a movie haha



As far as I know, they made three: the one I already mentioned, "Help!", and "A Hard Day's Night".


----------



## Kumali (Oct 28, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> As far as I know, they made three: the one I already mentioned, "Help!", and "A Hard Day's Night".



Four, counting "Let It Be" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_It_Be_(1970_film)) - and apparently there's a documentary on the way called "Get Back," so that'll make five...

Martin Scorsese also did a great documentary about George Harrison, "Living in the Material World."


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 28, 2020)

1) Cloud Atlas
2) The Fountain
3) The Thin Red Line


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 28, 2020)

These films never get boring. I reviewed them many times.
1. Back to the Future
2. Home Alone
3. Lord of the Rings


----------

